# Can some Moderator get rid of this?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I feel like I'm part of the the three stooges!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I feel like I'm part of the the three stooges!!!
> View attachment 634822


I'm guessing you're Curly!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I'm guessing you're Curly!


I was wondering when you would get around to reacting to this post!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think everybody needs to assume responsibility for their actions. 😁. Your actions happened to land you a spot in the top contributor list. 🤷‍♀️ Simple solution would be to stop contributing as much😂 otherwise enjoy your newfound Fame😉


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I think everybody needs to assume responsibility for their actions. 😁. Your actions happened to land you a spot in the top contributor list. 🤷‍♀️ Simple solution would be to stop contributing as much😂 otherwise enjoy your newfound Fame😉


Well, in that case, you could at least give me a prize to go with the fame.
Anything over $1M will suffice.
Thank you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Well, in that case, you could at least give me a prize to go with the fame.


You've earned another trophy!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I'm guessing you're Curly!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I'm guessing you're Curly!


That would be OK. I would never want to be Shemp!


----------

